# V.excited, Hewitt Cheviot SE fitting next weekend...



## oxford_guy (6 Feb 2009)

Have finally decided to get myself a proper touring bike, the Shimano hub gear on my Ridgeback Neutron hybrid is now totally FUBAR after much abuse and I've decided to turn the Neutron into a narrow(ish)-tyred single-speed winter commute hack/pub bike... After much deliberation have decided to get a Hewitt SE, after reading rave reviews (espc. about his hand-built wheels, and the thorough fitting service offered) as have a few tours planned this year...

Anyway, am getting fitted for it next weekend, combining with an overdue visit to an old friend in Lancaster. Am v.excited! 

Was not intending on changing much from the base spec, apart from a change from bar-end shifters to Campag Veloce Ergo levers (maybe not as reliable, but better for commuting) and upgrading the rack to a heavier-duty more low-loading one, but are there any other changes to the standard spec people would recommend? Spec. is here: http://www.hewittbikefitting.co.uk/index.php?page=cheviot-se-spec

Maybe upgrade the cassette to XT? What pedals to get? Was thinking of dual flat/SPD-sided Shimano ones for versatility.

Was thinking of a dark green, maybe something akin to British Racing Green, for the frame colour, though am not exactly sure of the colour options. Want it to look good, but not to stand out too much...

Am planning a cycle-camping tour in the Scottish Western Isles this spring with some friends and maybe a short tour in France or Spain in the summer. Have a longer-term plan (a year or more from now) to tour extensively in New Zealand and Australia, where I have a number of relatives (one of them a keen tour cyclist!)... Think the Cheviot should be up to the job.


----------



## P.H (7 Feb 2009)

Paul Hewitt will go through the options when you're there. The changes you could make will be for aesthetic or personal preference reasons. I don't think there's alot to be gained in quality.
I'm as happy now with my Cheviot SE as I was when I collected it 5 years ago. Changes I had at the time;
Used a Schmidt hub I already had.
Left the rack off as I had one.
Maras foam under the bar tape.
Campag Ergos.
Pump peg on seat stay and Zefal frame pump.

I've replaced stuff as it's worn out, chains, cassettes, rims, otherwise it remains pretty much the same. I changed the saddle to a brooks within a month and recently changed the front brake to a wide arm canti.
The colour is the hardest choice, choose well, you'll be living with it a long time. Despite getting used every week the finish on mine is hardly marked.
Have fun.


----------



## Tim Bennet. (7 Feb 2009)

> Pump peg on seat stay and Zefal frame pump.



. . . . that, and the colour is all you really need to decide upon. The rest can be swapped eventually.

Ergos are a good idea (even with shimano rear wheel).


----------



## Aperitif (7 Feb 2009)

Got to be dark blue 'Oxford guy'

I'm sure you'll have a great time - be sure to take some pics of the bike but it would be of interesting to see a 'diary in pictures' of your actual fit - if that's possible...assuming there would be opportunity etc...


----------



## Cathryn (7 Feb 2009)

Lovely, you lucky thing. Do put a picture on here!


----------



## just jim (7 Feb 2009)

I like mine. I like the colour, which is a dark green. I liked Paul, who knows his stuff. Pump pegs are now fitted as standard! 
I went for the SE frame. Something about those stainless steel dropouts was hard to resist. 
Take your time with the fitting, ask any question you want and enjoy the momentary pampering experience.


----------



## oxford_guy (7 Feb 2009)

P.H said:


> Paul Hewitt will go through the options when you're there. The changes you could make will be for aesthetic or personal preference reasons. I don't think there's alot to be gained in quality.
> I'm as happy now with my Cheviot SE as I was when I collected it 5 years ago. Changes I had at the time;
> Used a Schmidt hub I already had.



Am tempted to get a Schmidt hub, have a cheaper Shimano hub on my Ridgeback (which I will keep on this for as will be using it for winte commuting), which has been great for my daily commute, though it almost seems a shame to replace the XT hub! The Shimano still has a bit of resistance when "off", is this the same for the Schmidt or is it a more advanced design?



> Left the rack off as I had one.
> Maras foam under the bar tape.



A bit more padding on the bars would be nice



> Campag Ergos.
> Pump peg on seat stay and Zefal frame pump.
> 
> I've replaced stuff as it's worn out, chains, cassettes, rims, otherwise it remains pretty much the same. I changed the saddle to a brooks within a month and recently changed the front brake to a wide arm canti.



What are the best, reasonably-priced cantis I could put on it? I will be spending most of the time on the hoods, so would be able to get full leverage much of the time, so want to get good brakes.



> The colour is the hardest choice, choose well, you'll be living with it a long time. Despite getting used every week the finish on mine is hardly marked.
> Have fun.



Glad to hear it!  Bike theft is quite high in Oxford (not surprising, I guess, given the high proportion of cyclists here), so don't want a paintjob that draws *too* much attention to the bike - also a consideration when touring in less developed parts of the world, though already have a black bike (my Ridgeback), so fancy something a bit different - will probably go for green as I said, or maybe blue.


----------



## oxford_guy (7 Feb 2009)

Aperitif said:


> Got to be dark blue 'Oxford guy'
> 
> I'm sure you'll have a great time - be sure to take some pics of the bike but it would be of interesting to see a 'diary in pictures' of your actual fit - if that's possible...assuming there would be opportunity etc...



I'll certainly try to put up some pictures of the bike when I get it, though as will be going up to get fitted on my own, not sure will be able to get photos of the fitting


----------



## oxford_guy (7 Feb 2009)

just jim said:


> I like mine. I like the colour, which is a dark green.



Would you be able to post any pictures? This is currently the colour I'm favouring most



> I liked Paul, who knows his stuff.



Yes, I had a very helpful chat with him on the phone, very much got the impression that he wanted to make sure I got the bike setup in a way that was best for me



> Pump pegs are now fitted as standard!
> I went for the SE frame. Something about those stainless steel dropouts was hard to resist.



I know what you mean, dropouts always seem to get the paint chipped around them, and this should keep that area nice and tidy 

ny question you want and enjoy the momentary pampering experience.[/quote]


----------



## Percy (7 Feb 2009)

P.H said:


> Pump peg on seat stay and Zefal frame pump.



I was carrying my Zefal using the pump peg on my Cheviot SE and, thanks to a large pothole somewhere in France, the pump bounced out and into the spokes, shredding the valve fitting end of the pump and rendering it near useless - I certainly couldn't put it back on the peg again (had to cable tie it in the end). The lesson here, obviously, is to avoid potholes, but worth bearing in mind!

And on the other very important point, mine's red. Here he is, relaxing in Spain:


----------



## P.H (7 Feb 2009)

oxford_guy said:


> Am tempted to get a Schmidt hub...The Shimano still has a bit of resistance when "off", is this the same for the Schmidt or is it a more advanced design?



Any hub will have a bit of risistance, on the Schmidt it's too minor for me to notice. The latest top range Shimano hub is as good in terms of efficiency. If using a LED light, and with the current choice it'd be silly not to, you have the option of using the Schmidt R20. Originally designed for smaller wheels, it's lighter, smaller, has lower resistance and is so cute.
http://www.nabendynamo.de/produkte/SON_20R.html



> What are the best, reasonably-priced cantis I could put on it?



Tektro 520. There was a recent thread, worth a search.



> don't want a paintjob that draws *too* much attention to the bike - also a consideration when touring in less developed parts of the world, though already have a black bike (my Ridgeback), so fancy something a bit different


I went for grey on much the same thinking and because in my yoof I wanted a grey Cortina. At the time it was an unusual bike colour, I got much ribbing about it being undercoat! Now there's grey bikes everywhere...


----------



## just jim (7 Feb 2009)

Here's mine:






The seat post slipped a bit on it's first outing, - my fault. 
The brakes are (some would say the dreaded) Tektro Oryx. They're O.K though, for now.


----------



## oxford_guy (7 Feb 2009)

Percy said:


> I was carrying my Zefal using the pump peg on my Cheviot SE and, thanks to a large pothole somewhere in France, the pump bounced out and into the spokes, shredding the valve fitting end of the pump and rendering it near useless - I certainly couldn't put it back on the peg again (had to cable tie it in the end). The lesson here, obviously, is to avoid potholes, but worth bearing in mind!



Indeed, also I'm not sure if there will be space for it, as am thinking its fairly likely I will need a small frame, as I'm only 5' 8". Also I already have a fairly decent Topeak hub with a built in pressure gauge, so many ask the pump pegs to be omitted, as they're just another thing to catch things on.



> And on the other very important point, mine's red. Here he is, relaxing in Spain:



Looks very nice, that's some load you've got on there!


----------



## oxford_guy (7 Feb 2009)

P.H said:


> Any hub will have a bit of risistance, on the Schmidt it's too minor for me to notice. The latest top range Shimano hub is as good in terms of efficiency. If using a LED light, and with the current choice it'd be silly not to,



Do you mean LED rear light or a seperate LED stop light? I certainly intend to use an LED rear light.



> you have the option of using the Schmidt R20. Originally designed for smaller wheels, it's lighter, smaller, has lower resistance and is so cute.
> http://www.nabendynamo.de/produkte/SON_20R.html



Looks nice!



> Tektro 520. There was a recent thread, worth a search.



Thanks for the info., I may request this upgrade, or possibly even the 720s



> I went for grey on much the same thinking and because in my yoof I wanted a grey Cortina. At the time it was an unusual bike colour, I got much ribbing about it being undercoat! Now there's grey bikes everywhere...



Looks quite classy


----------



## oxford_guy (7 Feb 2009)

BTW I see a few of you are using Brooks B-17 saddles, would be interested to try one out, but people seem to either love them or loath them!


----------



## oxford_guy (7 Feb 2009)

oxford_guy said:


> Do you mean LED rear light or a seperate LED stop light? I certainly intend to use an LED rear light.



Ah - I think you mean a dynamo powered front LED light, I see what you mean now. Isn't that hub meant for smaller 20" wheels though, like on Bromptons?


----------



## Percy (7 Feb 2009)

oxford_guy said:


> Looks very nice, that's some load you've got on there!



Yeah, I was away for around 10 months, camping. There's little I would omit with the benefit of hindsight - I was literally living on my bike.

I have to say though that if (when) I do another trip like that I will be using a bike with 26" wheels. I found the 700cs to be a bit fragile with the load and such extended abuse.


----------



## oxford_guy (7 Feb 2009)

Percy said:


> I have to say though that if (when) I do another trip like that I will be using a bike with 26" wheels. I found the 700cs to be a bit fragile with the load and such extended abuse.



Yeah, I did consider 26" wheels, but prefer 700c wheels both aesthetically (this is important! ) and for the ride. The touring I have planned for the near future is currently only in Europe and Australasia, where as I understand 700c wheel/tyre availability is good.


----------



## P.H (7 Feb 2009)

oxford_guy said:


> Ah - I think you mean a dynamo powered front LED light, I see what you mean now.



Yes LED front light, current options from B&M, Schmidt, Solidlights and Supernova. Beam patterns here, which shows why they're better than halogen lights. Plus you'll never have to buy another bulb.



> Isn't that hub meant for smaller 20" wheels though, like on Bromptons?


It was designed for them, but because LEDs reach full power at such low speeds Schmidt are saying it's suitable for larger wheels. My Supernova E3 light reaches full brightness at less than 5mph, with a 20R it would be around 7mph. It's a bright steady light at lower speeds, basicaly as soon as it's moving, so I doubt I'd notice the difference. The Solidlights might be an exception to this as it uses 2 LEDs. In comparison, my Halogen lights reached full brightness ar around 9mph.


----------



## oxford_guy (7 Feb 2009)

P.H said:


> Yes LED front light, current options from B&M, Schmidt, Solidlights and Supernova. Beam patterns here, which shows why they're better than halogen lights. Plus you'll never have to buy another bulb.



Sounds good...



> It was designed for them, but because LEDs reach full power at such low speeds Schmidt are saying it's suitable for larger wheels. My Supernova E3 light reaches full brightness at less than 5mph, with a 20R it would be around 7mph. It's a bright steady light at lower speeds, basicaly as soon as it's moving, so I doubt I'd notice the difference. The Solidlights might be an exception to this as it uses 2 LEDs. In comparison, my Halogen lights reached full brightness ar around 9mph.



Won't the OLN size be too small? Though I suppose you could use lots of spacers


----------



## P.H (7 Feb 2009)

oxford_guy said:


> Won't the OLN size be too small? Though I suppose you could use lots of spacers



No it's 100mm OLN, there is a narrow version, this isn't it.
Here's the manufacturers English version of the above link;
http://www.nabendynamo.de/produkte/pdf/english/SON_20R_e.pdf


----------



## Percy (7 Feb 2009)

oxford_guy said:


> Yeah, I did consider 26" wheels, but prefer 700c wheels both aesthetically (this is important! ) and for the ride. The touring I have planned for the near future is currently only in Europe and Australasia, where as I understand 700c wheel/tyre availability is good.



I agree - aesthetically and for the actual ride they are preferable. Depending on where you're going in Europe, you may find sourcing replacement tyres slightly problematic, depending on your requirements for width (a lot of places only stock very thin racing tyres in 700c) - that was the main problem I had, as well as a slight (!) problem with the rear hub (see attached pic). 

I've not actually looked into it since I've been back - the wheel itself got left in Italy - but I think the wheel (which was made by Paul Hewitt especially with a Sun Rhyno rim just before I left) may have simply been _too_ strong, putting increased pressure on the hub (which was XT, as came with the Cheviot SE). My load obviously didn't help, and I had been riding pretty much every day for about 5 months when it went, but it wasn't as heavy as it looked, the load was well distributed and I tried to avoid big bumps wherever possible and...well, I just never expected such a good quality hub to go like that, to be honest. Still - you live and learn!


----------



## BigonaBianchi (8 Feb 2009)

I like British racing green, looks nice, goes well witha leather brooks...reminds me of an old e type jag


----------



## oxford_guy (8 Feb 2009)

BigonaBianchi said:


> I like British racing green, looks nice, goes well witha leather brooks...reminds me of an old e type jag



Yeah, I was thinking along the same lines, though am not sure if my backside could cope with a Brooks saddle, may stick with the San Rolls...


----------



## johnb5271 (8 Feb 2009)

You will really appreciate the wait for the bike when you get it, mine is the most comfortable bike I have ever ridden and they look well too.

When you go to Paul's shop for the fitting you will have to show a good degree of patience during the fitting, as like any other bike shop he has a staff unfortunately many of his customers prefer to deal personally with him either by phone or in person and that will happen during your fitting. 

I have seen postings on some forums where people were enraged that this happened during their fittings,but on that I wasnt bothered but during one of my outings last summer I made an adjustment to my drivetrain and when I got back on the bike I couldnt change gears, a quick phone call to Paul, panniers pulled off, bike upturned and he talked me through the adjustment and bike as good as new, all this on a Saturday afternoon when no doubt he had a customer sitting on the jig having a fitting. so it works both ways.

On the Chevoitt SE He is now using Shimano BR550 Canti brakes and they are excellent.

Enjoy your bike and here is a few pics of mine with the Blackburn supplied rack and the Tubus Cosmo stainless rear and the Tubus Nova front, the Tubus racks are far superior to anything else out there in my opinion


----------



## oxford_guy (8 Feb 2009)

johnb5271 said:


> You will really appreciate the wait for the bike when you get it, mine is the most comfortable bike I have ever ridden and they look well too.
> 
> When you go to Paul's shop for the fitting you will have to show a good degree of patience during the fitting, as like any other bike shop he has a staff unfortunately many of his customers prefer to deal personally with him either by phone or in person and that will happen during your fitting.
> 
> I have seen postings on some forums where people were enraged that this happened during their fittings,but on that I wasnt bothered but during one of my outings last summer I made an adjustment to my drivetrain and when I got back on the bike I couldnt change gears, a quick phone call to Paul, panniers pulled off, bike upturned and he talked me through the adjustment and bike as good as new, all this on a Saturday afternoon when no doubt he had a customer sitting on the jig having a fitting. so it works both ways.



Sure, thanks for the advice, I'm usually pretty patient about things, so I don't think this would bother me too much. I haven't ridden a drop bar bike since my teens, so think its going to be worth waiting for a decent fitting.



> On the Chevoitt SE He is now using Shimano BR550 Canti brakes and they are excellent.



Do you reckon its worth sticking with these rather than going to the Tektro 520/720s?



> Enjoy your bike and here is a few pics of mine with the Blackburn supplied rack and the Tubus Cosmo stainless rear and the Tubus Nova front, the Tubus racks are far superior to anything else out there in my opinion



Looks very nice!  I may hold on the front racks for now, and just go for a bar bag, but the Tubus Cosmo looks like a good choice - expensive, but probably bomb-proof. 

Did you stick with the stock gear ratios? BTW are those Campag Veloce shifters you've got there? Was thinking of going that route, so would be interested to hear how you got on with them. I think bar end shifters would just annoy me when commuting, though I understand the arguments in favour of them, particularly on an extended tour.


----------



## johnb5271 (8 Feb 2009)

View attachment 2148


View attachment 2149


> Do you reckon its worth sticking with these rather than going to the Tektro 520/720s?


Paul used the Tektro 520 on the SE before changing to the Shimao BR550 he said it was in effect an upgrade and he was right, I have the tektros on a Galaxy and they are a far better brake.



> Did you stick with the stock gear ratios?


Yes he reccomended a 22 32 44 front and a 34 rear for cyclecamping which suits me fine but he said if I was not going to use it for camping a 26 36 48 front and a 32 rear would be better suited.



> BTW are those Campag Veloce shifters you've got there? Was thinking of going that route, so would be interested to hear how you got on with them.


Yes they are the 2006 version and I find them great to use compared to the Shimano Tiagra I have on the Galaxy, especially if you are thinking of using a barbag


----------



## oxford_guy (8 Feb 2009)

johnb5271 said:


> Paul used the Tektro 520 on the SE before changing to the Shimao BR550 he said it was in effect an upgrade and he was right, I have the tektros on a Galaxy and they are a far better brake.



Okay, thanks, will probably stick with the BR550s then 



> Yes he reccomended a 22 32 44 front and a 34 rear for cyclecamping which suits me fine but he said if I was not going to use it for camping a 26 36 48 front and a 32 rear would be better suited.



I'll be using it for cycle camping, but also for general commuting - not sure what the best compromise would be for gear ratios... 



> Yes they are the 2006 version and I find them great to use compared to the Shimano Tiagra I have on the Galaxy, especially if you are thinking of using a barbag



Yes, it was the 2006 version Paul Hewitt was recommending I go for. I assume the reference to the bar bag is because of better cable routing with the Campag Veloce?


----------



## johnb5271 (8 Feb 2009)

> Yes, it was the 2006 version Paul Hewitt was recommending I go for. I assume the reference to the bar bag is because of better cable routing with the Campag Veloce?


yes these pics will give you a better idea off it


----------



## P.H (8 Feb 2009)

johnb5271 said:


> View attachment 2148
> 
> 
> View attachment 2149
> Paul used the Tektro 520 on the SE before changing to the Shimao BR550 he said it was in effect an upgrade and he was right, I have the tektros on a Galaxy and they are a far better brake.



Are you sure you're not mixing your Tektros up?
The 520 have only been available for a year or so. Hewitts used to come with Tektro Oryx. I was happy enough with the Oryx, only changing to accomodate a new light bracket. A wide arm canti will be more powerfull than a low profile one, it's a matter of leverage rather than opinion.

Nice photos BTW.


----------



## johnb5271 (8 Feb 2009)

> Are you sure you're not mixing your Tektros up?
> The 520 have only been available for a year or so. Hewitts used to come with Tektro Oryx.



PH you are indeed right my mistake it was the Oryx, sorry about that.


----------



## oxford_guy (8 Feb 2009)

johnb5271 said:


> PH you are indeed right my mistake it was the Oryx, sorry about that.



So are the 520 and 720s better than the Shimano BR550s as fitted to the current spec. Cheviot SE?


----------



## johnb5271 (8 Feb 2009)

> So are the 520 and 720s better than the Shimano BR550s as fitted to the current spec. Cheviot SE?



Sorry I cannot answer that for you as I have not used them or even seen them,good chance someone else here will have if not you will get an unbiased view during your fitting as Paul will order what you spec


----------



## asterix (8 Feb 2009)

Percy said:


> I was carrying my Zefal using the pump peg on my Cheviot SE and, thanks to a large pothole somewhere in France, the pump bounced out and into the spokes, shredding the valve fitting end of the pump and rendering it near useless - I certainly couldn't put it back on the peg again (had to cable tie it in the end). The lesson here, obviously, is to avoid potholes, but worth bearing in mind!
> 
> ]



When I bought a zefal recently I gave Spa Cycles the frame details and they sent a size longer pump than I expected. It fitted very well and the shorter size may not have been firm enough on the peg.


----------



## bike_the_planet (9 Feb 2009)

G'day



> After much deliberation have decided to get a Hewitt SE, after reading rave reviews (espc. about his hand-built wheels, and the thorough fitting service offered) as have a few tours planned this year...
> 
> Anyway, am getting fitted for it next weekend, combining with an overdue visit to an old friend in Lancaster. Am v.excited!



I'd be interested to hear about your fit goes - Paul Hewitt has a reputation for a comprehensive fitting service. But if I understand things correctly, the frames of bikes such as his Cheviot only come in four sizes anyway - a sadly common problem with most of-the-peg bikes these days. This means that, unless your dimensions are such that your measurements fit nicely on to one frame, the fitting will be a compromise requiring an excessively short/long stem or a seat post requiring excessive set back.

The only off-the-peg 700c-wheeled tourer that seems to come in enough sizes to really fit most people is the Thorn Club Tour - I think they come in 10 sizes now.

When I last looked at the Cheviott specs, at 6'3", I wouldn't have fitted even the largest one without an excessively long stem.

Good luck.


----------



## oxford_guy (9 Feb 2009)

bike_the_planet said:


> G'day
> I'd be interested to hear about your fit goes - Paul Hewitt has a reputation for a comprehensive fitting service. But if I understand things correctly, the frames of bikes such as his Cheviot only come in four sizes anyway - a sadly common problem with most of-the-peg bikes these days. This means that, unless your dimensions are such that your measurements fit nicely on to one frame, the fitting will be a compromise requiring an excessively short/long stem or a seat post requiring excessive set back.
> 
> The only off-the-peg 700c-wheeled tourer that seems to come in enough sizes to really fit most people is the Thorn Club Tour - I think they come in 10 sizes now.
> ...



I'm only 5' 8", hopefully one of the frame sizes will be suitable for me


----------



## Percy (9 Feb 2009)

asterix said:


> When I bought a zefal recently I gave Spa Cycles the frame details and they sent a size longer pump than I expected. It fitted very well and the shorter size may not have been firm enough on the peg.



Yes, the measurements quoted on the different sizes seem to give quite a loose fit. I found the same thing and sent the first pump I bought, which was 'meant' to fit, back and got the larger size, which was a much tighter fit.


----------



## GrahamG (9 Feb 2009)

bike_the_planet said:


> G'day
> 
> 
> 
> ...




They offer a custom frame building service too - I ended up getting one after my fit showed up some unusual dimensions. That was for an audax bike though.


Oxford Guy - If you're thinking of a Schmidt, I'd suggest just mail ordering one to take up there and leave with Paul to build into the wheel for you to save paying for a front hub you're unlikely to use.

I'll second the 'size-up' recommendation for the seat stay pump pip - mine is absolutely solid on there, and don't forget it should really have a velcro tie or something similar as a backup.


----------



## oxford_guy (9 Feb 2009)

GrahamG said:


> They offer a custom frame building service too - I ended up getting one after my fit showed up some unusual dimensions. That was for an audax bike though.
> 
> 
> Oxford Guy - If you're thinking of a Schmidt, I'd suggest just mail ordering one to take up there and leave with Paul to build into the wheel for you to save paying for a front hub you're unlikely to use.



SJS have the 36 hole version of the SON 28 for £172.99
http://www.sjscycles.co.uk/product-Schmidt-Schmidt-28-Disc-Dynamo-Front-Hub-36-Hole--Silver-3988.htm

Before I order, is there anywhere else I could get this cheaper (e.g. from Europe)? Thanks


----------



## johnb5271 (9 Feb 2009)

oxford_guy;581781][quote=GrahamG said:


> They offer a custom frame building service too - I ended up getting one after my fit showed up some unusual dimensions. That was for an audax bike though.
> 
> 
> Oxford Guy - If you're thinking of a Schmidt, I'd suggest just mail ordering one to take up there and leave with Paul to build into the wheel for you to save paying for a front hub you're unlikely to use.
> ...


----------



## P.H (9 Feb 2009)

oxford_guy said:


> SJS have the 36 hole version of the SON 28 for £172.99
> http://www.sjscycles.co.uk/product-Schmidt-Schmidt-28-Disc-Dynamo-Front-Hub-36-Hole--Silver-3988.htm
> 
> Before I order, is there anywhere else I could get this cheaper (e.g. from Europe)? Thanks



That link is for the disk brake version. The standard hub is £144 from SJS or £130 from Bike Plus;
http://www.bikeplus.co.uk/cgi-bin/q...s_seen=10&page=search.html&and=1&affiliate_id=

It'd be worth asking Paul Hewitt first though, he may be able to get a better price.


----------



## P.H (9 Feb 2009)

oxford_guy said:


> So are the 520 and 720s better than the Shimano BR550s as fitted to the current spec. Cheviot SE?



They are more powerful, whether they're better is a matter of opinion, but most people seem to think they are.


----------



## bike_the_planet (10 Feb 2009)

> They offer a custom frame building service too - I ended up getting one after my fit showed up some unusual dimensions. That was for an audax bike though.



As a matter of interest, how much extra was your custom audax frame compared with the off-the-peg model?



> Oxford Guy - If you're thinking of a Schmidt, I'd suggest just mail ordering one to take up there and leave with Paul to build into the wheel for you to save paying for a front hub you're unlikely to use.



I've just fitted a Schmidt to my nomad (retrofitted with a rohloff) and my wife's club tour. We're very impressed with them. They work really well with the Lumotec LED Fly front lamp with auto-sensor. I fitted 32 hole versions as our rohloffs are already 32 hole anyway. It's a relief not having to worry about whether your batteries will hold out.

Good luck


----------



## User482 (10 Feb 2009)

Oxford Guy - very nice!

I know that the standard Cheviot uses a cheaper tubeset - does anyone know how it rides in comparison to the SE?


----------



## johnb5271 (10 Feb 2009)

User482 said:


> I know that the standard Cheviot uses a cheaper tubeset - does anyone know how it rides in comparison to the SE?



I have never ridden one but I think the standard one is the same frameset that is sold by Byers cycles and a few other shops rebadged and I have heard it is a nice frame to ride, the Aravis I think it is called.


----------



## oxford_guy (10 Feb 2009)

User482 said:


> Oxford Guy - very nice!
> 
> I know that the standard Cheviot uses a cheaper tubeset - does anyone know how it rides in comparison to the SE?



I'm not sure, but the other main difference is that most of the components are Deore on the standard Cheviott, rather than Deore XT - you can compare the specs here:
http://www.hewittbikefitting.co.uk/index.php?page=hewitt

Hope this helps


----------



## Tim Bennet. (10 Feb 2009)

The Cheviot frame utilizes Reynolds 631 main tubes with an oversize downtube to enhance the lateral ridgidity. The seat stays, chainstays and forks are in Reynolds 525 tubing.

The Cheviot SE frame utilizes Reynolds 725 main tubes with an oversize downtube to enhance the lateral ridgidity. The forks are Reynolds 531 tubing. Stainless Steel dropouts front & rear.


----------



## GrahamG (10 Feb 2009)

bike_the_planet said:


> As a matter of interest, how much extra was your custom audax frame compared with the off-the-peg model?



Probably not a good case study for guidance - the off the peg Chiltern audax (which I think is basically a lighter gauge tubing and shorter chainstays version of the cheviot) is £380 F+F. However I went and got the fancy 'Alpine' version with light gauge Columbus life tubing with carbon fork, which I don't think they do off-the-peg and ended up costing £850 F+F with a two tone colour scheme.


----------



## P.H (11 Feb 2009)

oxford_guy said:


> I'm not sure, but the other main difference is that most of the components are Deore on the standard Cheviott, rather than Deore XT - you can compare the specs here:
> http://www.hewittbikefitting.co.uk/index.php?page=hewitt
> 
> Hope this helps



Hewitts will build either to whatever spec you wanted, the price difference for the same spec is £160. For that you also get to choose the colour, which is a £50 extra on the Cheviot.


----------



## oxford_guy (3 Mar 2009)

P.H said:


> They are more powerful, whether they're better is a matter of opinion, but most people seem to think they are.



BTW Paul Hewitt advised me to go for the Tektro 720 brakes in the end, he said they were more powerful than the Shimano brakes and are £10 cheaper! I got measured for the bike a few week's back, will hopefully be picking it up in a couple of weeks, can't wait!


----------

